# ABT shortcut with Qview



## bob g (Aug 6, 2008)

Howdy,

This has been the summer of the Jalapeno! 
My wife and I are addicted to these things and I blame all of you here!
I don't slow smoke every night and seeing how we eat these 2-4 nights a week, I needed a shortcut. I'm using a cast iron tortilla pan on the grill to cook the abt's. My wife likes them without the bacon just as well so it's a bit healthier too. 
I usually throw them on before everything else while the grill is preheating and in 25-35 minutes and the peppers are soft, the cheese is melted and we're eating fire!

We've eaten more japs this summer than in the past five or six years easy! Thanks!

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## dingle (Aug 6, 2008)

Well then......you are very welcome!!


----------



## meat-man (Aug 7, 2008)

You got yourself a good wife


----------



## white cloud (Aug 7, 2008)

Your wife is hot. LOL, They are addiicting.


----------



## phreak (Aug 7, 2008)

2-4 times a week???  Better program a cardiovascular surgeon into your speed dial...


----------



## bob g (Aug 8, 2008)

And she is the one who keeps asking for them! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  She is the shnizzle!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 13, 2008)

My wife is a true Ohio girl, hot is ground black pepper(light). Lately I've been coring them and making suer I have All the pith out. This lowers the heat factor for her enough she can tolerate them somewhat(milk on the side). She's doing 2-3 each time now(1 at a time LOL).I found a neighbor that grows chiles and asked him to get some of the new (low) heat strain of Japs for next year and no prob. for him as long as I do some for his bunch each time;agian no prob. This goes along with my plans of being the blocks Party Central here in my Burg. Check around nurseries and even Wallymart to see if they have that variety on hand or could order them next year. Good eating and keep on smokin'.


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 14, 2008)

I too will be growing the Texas A&M mild jalapenos next spring.  Building new raied beds for them and the other varieties of peppers, Italian and bell, that will be in there with them.  Can't wait!


----------

